
MVC Podcast: College CS teacher and industry dev talk about weekly tech topics - martystepp
http://mvc-the-podcast.github.io/2015/12/14/episode-12-pokemon-yahoo-zuckerberg-qa.html
======
martystepp
I'm Marty Stepp, and I teach computer science at a major university. Recently
my good friend Victoria Kirst, who works as a developer at a major industry
company, and I decided to start an amateur tech podcast. Each week we talk
about various topics of interest in CS/tech news. We've done 12 episodes now.

The goal is to talk less about gadgets ("the new iPhone 6 Plus is out!") and
more about issues of interest to coders and computer scientists. We aren't
really professional-quality, but we're having fun and wanted to post here to
broaden our audience.

If you have any feedback for us, or a suggestion for a topic you'd like to
hear us talk about, please let us know! Thanks for listening, and please
Like/Subscribe/Share to be notified of our new posts.

------
martystepp
If you want to listen to some of our past episodes, I would say our best one
so far was the discussion of diversity in tech in which we had my colleague
Cynthia Lee on as a guest.

